# Spurs GM Draft; Discussion Thread



## Spurs™

Ok this thread is made to talk about the draft do not post your pick on here that is what the Selection Thread is for.


----------



## bootstrenf

when does the draft start?


----------



## brain_less

this went quicker than i thought. well then agin fantasy drafts are very fun


----------



## Spurs™

Yes they are the draft starts as soon as the windy city pick which is either koba or lebron im not going to put a time limit on him because its the first pick but number 2 will be timed


----------



## Saint Baller

Thats a horrible idea, PM him and in the next few hours if he doesnt reply he should be skipped, its stupid to not put a time limit on the first guy because he could just wait and all.

I say give him another 1 tops


----------



## Spurs™

Ok M F F L he's a new member and your not in the draft so you should wait up.


----------



## Saint Baller

Then you should have made it so that you had to have atleast a few posts before you got into the draft,

he's only made 2 posts

1 I'll take the Knicks
2 Screw the spurs, go bulls!!!

Dont think he is gonna really help...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I vote we remove him from the draft all together.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

25 What!?


----------



## agilic

It's not really fair to me, holding the #2 pick, to put no time limit on him. Then I have no idea when to sign on and check for my pick and could easily be skipped....


----------



## Spurs™

sorry but i gave him a warning you cant just do that to a new member one more post like that and i will remove him i promise o and hawks fan sorry i put it in random order i myself am the 27 pick


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He just went.


----------



## carlos710

he just picked.


btw, i got a nice pick #5.

not bad for my first try on a game like this =D


----------



## Spurs™

agilic said:


> It's not really fair to me, holding the #2 pick, to put no time limit on him. Then I have no idea when to sign on and check for my pick and could easily be skipped....


ok hes about to pick i PM him and your turn starts after hes done and he should pm you after his pick thats part of the rules


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs said:


> ok hes about to pick i PM him and your turn starts after hes done and he should pm you after his pick thats part of the rules


He's already went...

BTW, how was the draft pick order decided? I trust I'll be gettin a much higher pick for round two?


----------



## The Windy City

Sorry i didn't know i wont post like that thanks for the warning spurs i wont post like that again


----------



## Spurs™

Its ok your welcome


----------



## agilic

Ok sorry about that my pick is in and I PMed theolo


----------



## Saint Baller

Whoa KG at number 1? He could have fallen to 5-7 easily

I would have tooken Bron good pick agilic 

Next pick is Kobe

followed by Wade


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Spurs said:


> sorry but i gave him a warning you cant just do that to a new member one more post like that and i will remove him i promise o and hawks fan sorry i put it in random order i myself am the 27 pick


That's okay, I just want to have fun :biggrin:


----------



## agilic

M F F L these drafts are a lot more fun when noone is allowed to say player names until they are selected.. It's fun to see who slides and where players go without outside influence...


----------



## Spurs™

Agreed!

and make sure everyone pms the person after you 

but the windy city pmed me and told me hes just going for the best overall team


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Has anyone else done a fantasy league on like yahoo or something? I think they're alot more fun cause they dont end once the teams have been selected. You go through the season and if a player who is on your team has a good game, you get points depending on how well he does. You can also trade, and sign players and all that jazz but in a much more orderly fashion.

Sadly, they don't start for a couple more weeks. Once they're open, anyone up for a fantasy league on yahoo?


----------



## Spurs™

I have actually been meening to try that, but don't you have to have a yahoo account? Because I don't have one so I might not do it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It'll only take you like 5 minutes to get one.

I've only done it once though. I remember the commisioner of the league I was in decided to have a random draft. I got Kobe, Tony, and Manu on my team. That's all I remember though.


----------



## Spurs™

that wouldn't be that bad of a team unless all you rother players wern't that good lol jm.


----------



## Spurs™

Ok guys, I have got another idea. I got this from Shadys personal forum and time from midnight to 9 a.m don't count only because someone could get skipped without even knowing it. Also some people go to school and they can't pick and stuff like that so is everyone ok with that.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs said:


> Ok guys, I have got another idea. I got this from Shadys personal forum and time from midnight to 9 a.m don't count only because someone could get skipped without even knowing it. Also some people go to school and they can't pick and stuff like that so is everyone ok with that.


yep


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Spurs said:


> Ok guys, I have got another idea. I got this from Shadys personal forum and time from midnight to 9 a.m don't count only because someone could get skipped without even knowing it. *Also some people go to school and they can't pick * and stuff like that so is everyone ok with that.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## coco killer

wait i have a question. sence i have the 30th pick do i get another six hours after that to pick the 31 pick?


----------



## Spurs™

Yes you do you get 6 hours for pick just because you have 2 picks in a row does not meen you dont get the same amount of time you get 12 hours


----------



## Flash is the Future

I'm interested in trading down. PM me with offers for the #9 pick


----------



## carlos710

i think i got a steal with bryant at #5


----------



## agilic

Looking to acquire a late first rounder/early 2nd rounder. PM me if interested, thanks.


----------



## carlos710

I also would like to move up in the 2nd rounder. pm me for trade offers =d


----------



## Saint Baller

Dang, alot of idiots.. Kobe falling to 5 is unbelievable...


----------



## Spurs™

I think i should make a trade thread i thought we should have gotten throught the first round first but o well


----------



## wellsjon611

so with all these skips i think we may be seeing alot of upest picks here.


----------



## Spurs™

Or happy ones with all these skips meens the people at the last will get better people and wen someone gets 2 skips the waiting list kicks in


----------



## Seed

I really didn't want Duncan so right now he's on the table any offers? I would want a 1st rounder at least


----------



## Saint Baller

Elton Brnad would have been a better pick...


----------



## 123fakestreet

Spurs stop posting posts in the selection thread like "Ok!" and "You got it" because all it does is crowd the thread and confuse people. Just update the list and post in here until it's your pick.


----------



## Spurs™

Y'd you change it to Saint?


----------



## bootstrenf

cause his old name was "saint baller"


----------



## Spurs™

O ok kool.


----------



## agilic

Hasn't Sunschamp been on the clock for like 2 days?


----------



## brain_less

agilic is right. sunschamp been on to long. just skip sunschamp. ok spurs


----------



## Spurs™

brain_less said:


> agilic is right. sunschamp been on to long. just skip sunschamp. ok spurs


Yeh you guys are right ok whoever is next is next


----------



## brain_less

Spurs™ said:


> Yeh you guys are right ok whoever is next is next


should i pm mdizz and tell him he is up and suns champ was skiped


----------



## carlos710

hate to say this but this draft is turning into a mess.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We can try a yahoo one when they open their fantasy sports up for basketball again.


----------



## brain_less

carlos710 said:


> hate to say this but this draft is turning into a mess.


yeah so many skips idid not even know my pick would have paced all readywhat should we do about this mess we have


----------



## agilic

Spurs it would help if when someone is on the clock, you put the exact time they have until their skipped. Put it in the selection thread, next to the username. For example, Agilic is on the clock until 7:37P.M. EST.

P.S. Seed and I have agreed on a trade, it's in the trade thread. So whenever you get a chance to update our picks that would be great.


----------



## bootstrenf

duncan and james on the same team? must have been a hell of a trade...


----------



## Spurs™

Those are good ideas and yeah I'll start doing that ok well I've been kind of busy with athletics you I'm just so dang perfect lol jk ok well I'll update it


----------



## Seed

bootstrenf said:


> duncan and james on the same team? must have been a hell of a trade...


yup gave up his 2nd and 3rd for Duncan and my 4th. The picks are pretty close to one another. The way the draft is going I could have a couple of steals by then


----------



## Spurs™

Ok, well I put the timings so if I'm not on the computer then whoevers pick it is can still pick what do you guys think?


----------



## Flash is the Future

I'm looking at getting one of the next 4 picks. PM me offers. Brand is untouchable.


----------



## JCB

I'm assuming it's my pick, so I'll go.


----------



## agilic

Hey Spurs, would you mind updating in the selection thread whenever you get a chance that Tim Duncan was traded to the Milwaukee Bucks? Thanks in advance ..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

agilic said:


> Hey Spurs, would you mind updating in the selection thread whenever you get a chance that Tim Duncan was traded to the Milwaukee Bucks? Thanks in advance ..


I think he'll probably make a new thread when we're done with the draft, showing off the rosters. Afterall, the selection thread is meant to show who selected who, and not for trades.


----------



## TheRoc5

steve nash was left for the 24th? oh well im good with that!


----------



## agilic

> fterall, the selection thread is meant to show who selected who, and not for trades.


Every other GM draft I've seen on BBB.net seems to disagree with you.


----------



## 123fakestreet

TheRoc5 said:


> steve nash was left for the 24th? oh well im good with that!


I'll take Chris Paul over Nash anyday, and I can't believe he was available at 23 too .


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Yall are bragging about overhyped players like Chris Paul and Steve NAsh, when I got a top 15 player with the 25th pick...Paul Pierce


----------



## TheRoc5

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Yall are bragging about overhyped players like Chris Paul and Steve NAsh, when I got a top 15 player with the 25th pick...Paul Pierce


nash is the 2 time mvp...and for the 24th pick, thats pretty good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> nash is the 2 time mvp...and for the 24th pick, thats pretty good.


I almost took em too, but I decided to get a big guy instead for the first round.


----------



## wellsjon611

nash and chris paul are both steals ne where in the 20s like u said nash 2X MVP and chris paul has sooo much potential. BOTH GREAT STEALS


----------



## wellsjon611

nash and chris paul are both steals ne where in the 20s like u said nash 2X MVP and chris paul has sooo much potential. BOTH GREAT STEALS. id rather take both than paul pierce


----------



## brain_less

look there will be alot of steals this draf due to lots of people being skiped but wow cp3 nash and pirce. picked 23-25


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheRoc5 said:


> nash is the 2 time mvp...and for the 24th pick, thats pretty good.



I wasn't really serious... yall can't take a little trash talking


----------



## TheRoc5

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I wasn't really serious... yall can't take a little trash talking


im trash talking back :raised_ey


----------



## Spurs™

I am dissapointed to say agilic and wellsjon611 are disqualified from the draft, for being found of cheating 



Shady™ said:


> 69.115.86.84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69.115.86.84


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Spurs™ said:


> I am dissapointed to say agilic and wellsjon611 are disqualified from the draft, for being found of cheating



what did they do?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> what did they do?


Have the same IP addresses...


----------



## Spurs™

Yeh they both have the same ip and made accounts just to trade each other on a gm fantasy draft im no the only draft this happened on i got that post from shadys and realized they areon my draft but seriously that is really low i meen come on it's a freaking fantasy draft ok well we need one more person to take there place the trade will not take place seed unless the person who takes over there roster agrees which is now Saint Baller


----------



## agilic

What a joke. I live in New Jersey and made a trade with a guy named Seed who's profile says he lives in Texas or something. As for the same IP's, that could very easily be photo-shopped, and I'd be willing to bet it is, seeing as how I have no idea who that person is..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How do you photoshop an IP address?


----------



## Saint Baller

Wait a minute, what team am I taking over and what is my roster and next pick?


----------



## Spurs™

Um you will be taking over agilics team and roster and agilic it wasn't seed who's disqualified it's wellsjon611.


----------



## Saint Baller

Hey "Mr. I'm in charge of the draft", why dont you give me the info?


----------



## Spurs™

It's on the selection thread


----------



## Saint Baller

Your in charge, you should supply it to me so I dont have to go scavangere hunting.


----------



## agilic

> Um you will be taking over agilics team and roster and agilic it wasn't seed who's disqualified it's wellsjon611.


It's not Seed getting disqualified, I understand, But I am...which I don't understand. What does the other draft have to do with this one. You're disqualifying me based on another user's word, which doesn't seem fair. I guess my James and TD is too good of a combo, and you want everyone to have a chance to win =P


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Roc, can you confirm the I.P. addresses being the same?


----------



## Spurs™

Yes please and if you aren'y lying then I will apologise, but that's an if.


----------



## coco killer

hey just a question. i live on the eastern time zone of america so when does my pick expire because the stuff that was listed in the selection thread was confusing and i couldnt figure out when i go.


----------



## bootstrenf

just to point something out, i think it might be prudent to replace sunsrock.

i remember there was a poll thread involving something about the suns. the thread was going against the suns in some negative way, and the poll reflected this fact.

to even up the poll, a suns fan created a series of "sunsrockxxx" user id's to vote multiple times in the aforementioned poll. 

i might be wrong though. maybe he is a legit poster, but i remember multiple "sunsrockxxx" id's either being banned or suspended...


----------



## Saint Baller

I quit, this draft is being horribly run, and is way to slow.


----------



## Spurs™

Ok it's not easy and it's not my fault people don't pick in time, but it's not my choice so I don't mind I quit.


----------



## bootstrenf

Spurs™ said:


> Ok it's not easy and it's not my fault people don't pick in time, but it's not my choice so I don't mind I quit.



so you quit?


----------



## Saint Baller

Apparently, hey TheRoc5 unpin this if he is quittin.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why can't someone else take over? I'd gladly do it if I knew how to play :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

I can do it if you like... Or EZ hit me up on aim and I can help you out


----------



## 123fakestreet

Saint Baller said:


> I quit, this draft is being horribly run, and is way to slow.


There's no need for that, I don't see the draft in your personal forum going anywhere. Spurs is doing the best he can, and (I think) this is the first time he's tried running a draft so obviously it's gonna go a bit slow at first. Not every draft is like the Nets draft where they have about 3 or 4 mods helping to run it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> I can do it if you like... Or EZ hit me up on aim and I can help you out


I don't really have the time to mod the draft. You seem to really know what to do anyway so you can take it over.

Heh, from the waiting list to the Commissioner


----------



## Saint Baller

123fakestreet said:


> There's no need for that, I don't see the draft in your personal forum going anywhere. Spurs is doing the best he can, and (I think) this is the first time he's tried running a draft so obviously it's gonna go a bit slow at first. Not every draft is like the Nets draft where they have about 3 or 4 mods helping to run it.


 No body is signing up and I told the people who were going to sign up to bring more people in but they didnt.


----------



## Saint Baller

ezealen said:


> I don't really have the time to mod the draft. You seem to really know what to do anyway so you can take it over.
> 
> Heh, from the waiting list to the Commissioner


 :rofl: lol See how things work?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yep. The unqualified are always in charge


----------



## Spurs™

No No No im not quitting i'm just saying it's not easy and I will try even harder to run this draft after someone cough cough theroc5 will check I.P's to see if those other guys are disqualified or not but if roc doesn't tell us in 2 days or less I will step it up and make sure this draft goes way faster and smoother.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I still say you let Saint Baller help you. Two draft mods are better than one.


----------



## Spurs™

I don't mind if he does i actually think that is a better idea he's alot more experienced and he could do alot of stuff when i'm bozy so what do you say saint


----------



## Saint Baller

If I can get mod powers here it'd help alot, because I wont be able to edit things and stuff like that.

I'll think about it though.


----------



## Seed

Yea can we get the info on the IP already so I know if my deal is dead or not


----------



## Spurs™

Yeh I haven't seen roc on in a long time I think that is very un-modlike shame. Well we need the I.P by tommorrow or they are disqualified because I have proof so you want to help out Roc?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> Yeh I haven't seen roc on in a long time I think that is very un-modlike shame


You need to shut-up already. Everyone knows you're trying to become a mod, and everyone knows you're not qualified in anyway so just drop it. Roc is a fine mod, so just leave him alone. He's allowed to have a life.


----------



## theolo

lols... that was cool...


----------



## xray

TheRoc5's juggling a lot of things (soccer, basketball and school) so posting's been difficult lately.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Roc plays soccer?


----------



## qross1fan

ezealen said:


> You need to shut-up already. Everyone knows you're trying to become a mod, and everyone knows you're not qualified in anyway so just drop it. Roc is a fine mod, so just leave him alone. He's allowed to have a life.


Got to agree with that


----------



## Spurs™

It was a joke...


----------



## qross1fan

Spurs™ said:


> It was a joke...


Which led to A . . no wait, 2 free posts


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> It was a joke...


Ofcourse it was.


----------



## Spurs™

I'll tell you once again I don't care about how many posts I have, honestly I don't even really care how many posts I have, I could have 20 or 200 posts for all I care long as I get to post. If i wanted posts anyway I would go to the post pad and post random letters and get repped.


----------



## Pain5155

just to let u guys know, find a replacement for the GM draft, its running to slow so im out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> I'll tell you once again I don't care about how many posts I have, honestly I don't even really care how many posts I have, I could have 20 or 200 posts for all I care long as I get to post. If i wanted posts anyway I would go to the post pad and post random letters and get repped.


Anyone have any idea what the hell he's talking about?


And when the hell is the next round ganna start?!


----------



## JCB

What's the deal with this draft?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

JCB said:


> What's the deal with this draft?


This is a draft?


----------



## bootstrenf

sorry guys i'm about to quit...

not yet, just about to....

if there are no selections made by tomorrow, i'm out...


----------



## Pain5155

8 days later no picks.. im out, i want my name off the draft board.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't think anyone is playing anymore. I don't know how the hell spurs thought the game would magicly moderate itself. And he wants to be a mod of a forum :laugh:


----------



## bootstrenf

i quit.


i appreciate the fact that spurs tried...

maybe next time...


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> I don't think anyone is playing anymore. I don't know how the hell spurs thought the game would magicly moderate itself. And he wants to be a mod of a forum :laugh:



Dude wtf, I tried running the draft it was my first one but i bet, no wait i know you couldn't run a draft your self it might look easy but it's not and i've been trying to become mod but i guess you are jus mad because you aren't even SM yet.


----------

